# Lucky Chuck- and a little ID assistance



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 19, 2013)

I got this three jaw chuck on EBay a while ago, and have finally gotten my Heavy Ten running again, and down to making a backplate for it.  

It only says:

 PUTr - M 6 1/4 ZD
No 215

It appears to be a pretty sweet chuck, with two piece reversible jaws and smooth action.  The closest I can get Googling seems to be almost exactly the same as a Buck B2063R.

My three questions- 

1) What are the two holes in the front at 180 degrees from each other for?  They go all the way through.  In the back there 6 bolt holes, two of which are the two at 180 deg I mentioned.

2) Buck's site says their chuck is "Adjust Tru".  How can I tell if mine is also?  Do I need to make a different type of backplate to take advantage of this?  Or buy one?

3) should I just make the standard backplate I am half- finished with? Hah hah

Pics below...


Bernie

The two countersunk holes straight through- for mounting on rotary table?





Two of these six holes are the countersunk holes 180 degrees from front:


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 19, 2013)

Bernie

I don,t know who made that chuck
Its a front mount chuck, in my book that's a good thing. The holes that are 180 apart are probably for rotary table mounting, and would think one of the other owners did that mod. I have see that done before, usually if the guy had a 4-slot rotary table with slots positioned every 90 degree,s The ajust true , it isn't. By looking at the back side, its not deep enough for that. They are usually much deeper, and would have the ajusters on the side. 

I would not worry about not being a ajust true. If you need to fit a backing plate to that chuck anyway, you could allways turn the register under size by 0.005 , and loosen the bolts and tap it into true with a dead blow hammer. Be its a 3-jaw, its bound to have some runout anyway, and you can still get running true regardless.

I perferr the front mount chucks, and have a few that I have modded to be just that. The two holes 180 will make it a breeze mounting to a 4 slot table, or if you have a 6-slot, just use the proper size T-nuts, and bolt it down. That chuck should be a handy one to have.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks man!  So it might be a "front mount" now hah hah- I'll see when I clean it up a little more if the front holes look well finished and original or just drilled and countersunk and untreated.  
They look blackened now, but it may just be grime.

I'm not worried about the adjust-Tru feature, but didn't want to let it go fallow if it was there!  Hah!  Yes, I see what you mean about the back not being deep enough- is this "adjust-Tru" denomination a Buck Chuck marketing ploy!  

I can tell this thing is polish made, and Googling it comes up with Buck Chuck responses.  


Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 19, 2013)

I guess I can always remove the chuck from the backplate and cut it again, and tap it with a hammer to center it off it tests badly.


Bernie


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Bernie
I was just looking at the pics of your chuck again, and thought it was a front mount chuck from seeing the bolts on the front side. I also got looking at the bolt holes 180 from each other, and they don't appear to come out the back side. So enlighten me about your chuck. The bolts on the front, do they not go through the chuck body, and line up with three of the six holes on the back side? And the two holes 180 apart, they don't appear to go through the chuck either?

Just looking at the pics for the second time around, it really has me wondering.
Maybe Ive had one to many tonight :drink2:


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, the two big countersunk holes, 180 degrees from each other, go all the way through, effectively making it a front mount chuck.  But only those two.

Turning it over, two of the six mounting holes are those two front mount bolts.

I'll take different pics to be more clear

Bernie


----------

